# Possible Transparent Captioning?



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

I was wondering if someone knew how to add instead of the white texted with black box captioning for tvs, if instead they knew how to put those transparent backgrounds (subtitles) like in the movies or in dvd? i see my tv has 

Closed Caption Menu
__________________

CC Setting On Always
Analog CC tYPE CC1
Digital CC Type Cs1
Digital CC Preset Default
Digical CC Color White
Dig. CC Back. Color Black
Digital CC Style ...

thats my menu.... i can alter from cc setting to analog cc type, thats it. the rest is like, it wont let me change it, it always stays the same. i want to change digital cc back. color but it wont let me. anyone know how?


----------

